# Dumb question #34,892 (aka: using an inverter when driving?)



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

(I've got an inverter-related thread running already but I thought this was a sufficiently different question to merit its own topic...)

To maximise precious battery power when you're stationary, can you use an inverter whilst driving - e.g. to charge laptops? 

Cheers
CD


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

yep no probs, I some times use mine to power up the slow cooker while on the road.... and works very well..... :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I charge laptops on the move no problems.
dave p


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Best time to use them, even better with a decent charging system designed for the job

Eddie


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

CD

Those answers are quite definitive. Well done all respondents.

MHF technical advice working well and in double-quick time!

Geoff

P.S I am not currying favour with Nuke for a free sub - very happy to pay! - grovel, grovel)


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks one'n'all. That settles it then - I'm off to buy a 300W inverter.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Unless you test it first get a Pure Sine wave jobbie. SOME laptop and phone chargers will not run on moduified sine wave and will fry the inverter if you keep trying. (I have done this!)

C.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

And me

Loddy


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Use a 12 v charger for a laptop

it is simply nuts to use anything else - on the move if you like but dont use an inverter.


----------

